# Buddy's home !!!!!!!!!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay picked up Buddy today ,had lots of fun playing with him at JD's then watched as he had a shampoo and blow dry (he never whimpered once!)

He slept on the back seat with the kids most of the way home.

Got back straight out to garden but no wee yet!,filled his kong toys with his kibble and he was straight in his crate having fun getting them out ,another trip to garden yay a wee!!

Have tryed to keep everthing as carm as possible and he's been sat by my feet for ages,he's now gone for a snooze under the foot stool,bless him,hope he sleeps tonight!!

Will try to post some pics.

Must say im so glad i picked to get my pup from Jukee Doodles they are such an open and nice couple, and produce fantastic dogs ,thanks again Julia and Stephen.

p.s Sarah saw max having fight with his sisters and one pushed him in the water bowl!! very funny he strutted off wet through. ha ha ha


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yay picked up Buddy today ,had lots of fun playing with him at JD's then watched as he had a shampoo and blow dry (he never whimpered once!)
> 
> He slept on the back seat with the kids most of the way home.
> 
> ...


aw that's fantastic, I am not getting my pup from Jd's but have found their unbiased support to people including myself invaluable. Keep the posts on Buddy coming and good luck for tonight (will be me tomorrow)


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

So pleased for you Donna enjoy Buddy another fantastic JD puppy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Buddy is adorable- looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Woohoo, here's hoping you have a great first night...

Max seems to be a bit of a character, at least he will be used to getting wet so bath times will be a breeze  haha xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

glad your little boys home, enjoy him, his gorgeous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely update Donna! Congratulations. Hope you have a good night. Look forward to hearing how it all goes. 

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Woohoo, here's hoping you have a great first night...
> 
> Max seems to be a bit of a character, at least he will be used to getting wet so bath times will be a breeze  haha xx


Yes Max was playing with the female choc roan when I was there yesterday - they were having loads of fun!

Donna - congratulations on bringing Buddy home and good luck tonight. So far so good and you've had a lovely day for it. Have loads of fun with him and keep us all posted! 

Harri x

photos, photos, photos, photos xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hummmmm keep taking him out for wee but no luck!

Hurrah he's just been ha ha


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hummmmm keep taking him out for wee but no luck!
> 
> Hurrah he's just been ha ha


haha that's wonderful, clever boy Buddy, can't believe I was sat here waiting for Buddy to have a wee!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Photos of Buddys first day ,he loves his kong!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool have figured out how to upload pics yay!!! heres some more,theres no stopping me now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhhh Buddy is a lovely ball of cockapoo puppy fluff.. I am almost in tears here.. he is wonderful ... 

Don't we just love kongs xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

he is stunning x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's been so good ,very chilled out hence reason im sat on sofa with laptop we have a little play then he just sleeps by my feet.

Mind you have shut the crate door twice while hes been in there and ive been in the room and he's cried both times yikes! is this a sign of things to come


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Am watching your posts with baited breath, lol will be me tomorrow x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

yet another stunning pup from jukee doodles keep up the fantastic work stephen and julia ,not long before we will be coming to pickup crumble


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA IM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! Buddy is simply gorgeous,and looks all fluffy and silky...wonder whether Pixie will get a tarting up aswell,Good luck tonight my dear! Thanks for the pics...fab, Ok here come the smilies!!!!:best_wishes::hug::congrats::jumping:arty2::welcome:arty:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

andy0 said:


> yet another stunning pup from jukee doodles keep up the fantastic work stephen and julia ,not long before we will be coming to pickup crumble


thats a fab name


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

buddy is gorgeous,he looks totally at home already! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Boy that was a long night!!!
Made worse by the fact my son is ill and has been up since two o'clock coughing (then he was sick yuck!)
Buddy loves going in the crate but hates having the door shut so we had lots of howling last night.

I did get up at 5am with him and was too slow to open the door and he did a wee by the door opps.

However he did do a number 2 outside yay!! then one inside opps

God you can tell im totally inexperienced !

Me and the kids all got up and ive put him back in the crate with door shut ,lots of howling again!! finally he fell asleep ,he's just woke up so ive let him out for a play.

Hope im doing this right??? it's hard work new mums!!!

Thought if i kept putting him in the crate in the day with door shut for a bit he will hopefully get used to it???


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing great. I think shutting the door in the day would help, others who have more experience will be able to help, my first night tonight, hope your son feels better soon


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Boy that was a long night!!!
> Made worse by the fact my son is ill and has been up since two o'clock coughing (then he was sick yuck!)
> Buddy loves going in the crate but hates having the door shut so we had lots of howling last night.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I hope your son is feeling better today, it's horrid when they are poorly isn't it, but boy did he choose the wrong night to get sick hey!

Your post is really refreshing as we seem to have had a few impeccably behaved young pups going home and coping with the crate and sleeping all night straight away, so thank you Buddy for giving me a reality check!

I read that you should use the crate throughout the day, keep closing the door randomly, then opening it, saying nothing and making no fuss?? You have probably read the same so I'd say keep doing what you are doing. Give him his Kong in the crate and close the door too.

I hope you have a lovely first full day with Buddy, and that tonight is better for all of you. Keep us posted!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Donna you're doing really well. Just keep up the consistency and Buddy will get there. Honest. You may have a number of disturbed nights along the way but keep looking at the bigger picture.

I have a very good friend down the road and we are both at opposite ends of the spectrum as far as crate training is concerned! With her puppy she slept downstairs on the sofa and let her out during the night whenever she woke up and whined. Within about 3 or 4 weeks her pup was going through the night. She is of the 'you never, ever make them resort to toileting in their crate' school.

Personally, I put Rufus' bed one end of the crate and a puppy training pad the other. I gave him a mad play time between 11 and 11.30pm (that was the hardest bit for me as I was desperate to go to bed!), took him out to do his business and then popped him in his crate. I then did not even look at him until the morning at about 6am. He never pooped in his crate and by the third night he was dry. He stopped whining at night too as he realised that whining did not have an effect.

Both my friend and I have happy secure dogs. We reached the same goal by different methods. I guess you just need to decide which method to go for and stick with it. With my method it will take a little longer if you give in to the whinings though as Buddy will know that eventually you will come if he carries on long enough. The only time I would change my approach would be if I had a less mature pup who was physically unable to hold on until morning. Most 8 week olds will be capable.

Hope your son feels better soon! Enjoy today!!!!!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for advice,yea i put a puppy pad in half the crate,he did do a wee in there last night but he fell asleep down stairs at 9pm and i couldnt wake him tryed to get him to go for a wee at 11 but he was dead to the world so im hopeing he was whineing so much in the morning because he needed to do a poo (which he did when let out)
By the way poo fans who know how much the picking up of poo freaked me out ,it didnt smell and it was hard AND i picked it up 

Think all made worse because of Jake he has Cystic Fibrosis and he hasnt been well for a week so i just couldnt sleep worrying about him while i listened to him coughing (he just coughs and coughs and theres nothing we can do)

Anyway hes at the hospital today so im just praying they dont want to keep him in!!

Would you believe it ive cleaned whole house shipped off daughter to sports club come in the lounge and Buddy is fast a sleep under the foot stool again (i might join him ha ha)

It so hard to ignore him but your right he seems to settle better if he's not the center of attention.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to ask .is anyone else using orijen puppy food ,i must be thick because i cant work out how much Buddy should be having ?

Ive weighed him and hes 3.3kg (big boy!) but the amounts on the back dont make sense or am i being stupid?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to ask .is anyone else using orijen puppy food ,i must be thick because i cant work out how much Buddy should be having ?
> 
> Ive weighed him and hes 3.3kg (big boy!) but the amounts on the back dont make sense or am i being stupid?


I can't make out the instructions either  if you give him two handfuls and leave that with him for about half an hour, anything he doesn't eat take away until the next feed time. Let him tell you when he's full.

You're doing good. Julia xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to ask .is anyone else using orijen puppy food ,i must be thick because i cant work out how much Buddy should be having ?
> 
> Ive weighed him and hes 3.3kg (big boy!) but the amounts on the back dont make sense or am i being stupid?


Hi Donna, hope Buddy enjoyed his first night home and you are not too tired!

I thought the feeding guide on the back of the back was weird too. Try this. 

http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/orijen_feeding_guide.pdf


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks thought i was going mad,someone should tell them it makes no sense ha ha

Im sure Buddy is heavier today then yesterday ha ha so didnt want to over feed him


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Donna, hope Buddy enjoyed his first night home and you are not too tired!
> 
> I thought the feeding guide on the back of the back was weird too. Try this.
> 
> http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/orijen_feeding_guide.pdf


Thanks thats easier to understand i think they made a mistake on the packages.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Donna, sounds like you are doing really well. Buddy will soon get used to your household routine.

I hope your son is feeling better today. xx


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Donna, Buddy is goooooorgeous! 

I'm bringing home Milly (my first dog!) in a few days time and I'm looking at crates. Can I ask where you got yours from and did it come with a divider?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Pip,mines a savic cottage dog crate its a 30" one,dosnt have a divider but dosnt need one as its not too big,i ordered online cant remember which store sorry.

Really i should of got a 36" one as Buddys quite large but this is fine for now.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi Pip,mines a savic cottage dog crate its a 30" one,dosnt have a divider but dosnt need one as its not too big,i ordered online cant remember which store sorry.
> 
> Really i should of got a 36" one as Buddys quite large but this is fine for now.


Thank you - I've been looking at a Savic crate online at Amazon.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well the liver treats for toilet training are fantastic he's even getting up going to the door to go out,he did a wee and i told him to come back in but he wasnt having it and what do you know he needed a number 2 ,he's better at this then me haha

Stupid question but how long do pups sleep in the day?? he's so carm weve palyed abit but he's just happy to sleep at my feet.

Oh he's meet some of the neighbours and the postman good start for first full day.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Donna

Great to hear that Buddy's home safely, but so sorry that your son is poorly - what a night you've had, I'm sure you're so tired.

Just to make you feel a bit better we had a fab start with Biscuit going in the crate with door shut at night, but have gone backwards at the end of last week where she howls and cries when we go to bed  We've been firm and ignored her as she is let out to do a wee when we go to bed at midnight. She's SO loud!!! She sounds like a seagull who has got it's foot stuck in a mangle 

It's such hard work, and a few steps forwards, then one back, but each day does get easier. I think you're doing brilliantly. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We didn't put Dexter back into his crate after his 5 am wee in the garden in the end. He sounded so mournful being put back into his crate- he now comes for early morning cuddles on our bed and he just goes straight back to sleep. He knows he has to be on his best behaviour and he just loves being in our company.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Hi Donna
> 
> Great to hear that Buddy's home safely, but so sorry that your son is poorly - what a night you've had, I'm sure you're so tired.
> 
> ...


I so agree ive never heard a noise like it ,it scared me to death first time i heard it.
Hes just having a mad half hour at the moment and has been chasing the neighbours kids around.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Donna ... missed that one I thought you were picking hmi up today. I hope all has gone well at the hospital with your son and that he has nt had to stay in. Your pictures are great of Buddy and he sounds to be doing great, it will get easier, he is just a baby away from his mum getting used to his new home. It'll all settle down, take care hope you get some sleep...that puppy crying sure does tug on the heart strings x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Donna, how big is the Orijen food bag? Any idea how long it will last? I am considering when to purchase my NI supply you see 

How's Buddy doing this evening? Have you managed to stay awake? Hope your son hasn't had to stay in hospital xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I had a terrible first night with Holly when I brought her home 5 weeks ago. The next night was more settled. Apparently part of the upset is no longer being part of a mob, lets face it if we had space we would all bring the mob home

I had a trainer come to the house who recommended doing what you are doing, popping Buddy in his crate during the day and closing the door. She said to do this 4 times a day for 10 mins or so. Now I have to admit I did not follow this advice as my purpose for getting Holly was company for me during the day so she sleeps on the couch with me. I have to say that she still knows when its bedtime and goes in her crate at night and doesn't cry. 

I can still remember asking myself again and again questions and not knowing if i was doing the right thing, it feels like a mine field. On a positive note Holly and I are doing fine and she is a happy healthy puppy. So long as Buddy knows you love him all will be well

*/251111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.[]' A rare treat, Holly typed this to reassure you


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Donna, how big is the Orijen food bag? Any idea how long it will last? I am considering when to purchase my NI supply you see
> 
> How's Buddy doing this evening? Have you managed to stay awake? Hope your son hasn't had to stay in hospital xx


Hi we got two 400 grm bags with Milo & Alfie on last Friday we are almost finished both bags and we have been feeding NI aswell picked up a 2.5kilo bag today think this should be last as will move completely to NI.....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi we got two 400 grm bags with Milo & Alfie on last Friday we are almost finished both bags and we have been feeding NI aswell picked up a 2.5kilo bag today think this should be last as will move completely to NI.....


That's great, thanks for the info! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Donna,
Hope your wee boy is feeling better, and that Buddy is settling in


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

On a positive note Buddy was fantastic last night he went to bed with me at 10pm as i was sooooo tired!!!

Ive been putting bed at end of my bed thought it would help if he could smell me near to him anyway last night all he did was a few wimpers then fast a sleep till 6am and i toke him straight out for a wee and a poo.


Just need to curb his chewing now,boy does he like to chew!!! 


Ive ordered a big bag of orijien off line Sarah think STephen said the 400g bag would last 3 or 4 days.

Oh and thanks guys Jake came home he didnt have to stay in he's been put back on steroids and we had a quiet night from him too.

Difficult to get on the laptop as Buddy keeps chewing my charger arrrh!

Im gonna give him a few more nights in our room then slowly move him until he's downstairs in his room.

All fun and games!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great news about Jake. Well done Buddy! Izzy made abit more fuss - i'm posting on other thread


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Glad you mentioned the chewing, George is a chewer as I suppose all puppies are, trouser legs being his fav


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

For the food side of things - we would suggest you keep some Orijen to hand - just in case as a back-up - especially of you go away and can't keep the NI frozen.

As for the chewing - always best (and just a suggestion) to nip it in the bud early on - play the bigger grumpier dog and grump a firm "NO" at him - or alternatively replace what he is chewing with something he can chew and use praise when he accepts the new toy - all pups are on a learning curve - and it is up to the owner to be aware that consistency is key - if you start something you must be prepared to follow it through (ie: letting a pup chew a trouser leg one day and telling it off then happy to let it chew the same trouser leg the next day will not educate pup x).

One suggestion - pups will normally be happy to pick something up and just walk around with it - if it is something like a shoe that you don't want "eaten" then take it off them......though avoid buying "toy shoes" as a replacement as again you may be giving mixed messages. As the pup grows it will also learn what it can and should not chew. Note: if you find you are low on underwear at any time check doggy hidey places - we know lots of dogs that have a soft spot for raiding laundry baskets !

Stephen xx


----------



## Gillyflower (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,
We collected our little Buzzbee from Jukee Doodles last Sunday and he is just a perfect little puppy. Not quite grasped the toilet training yet but that is mostly our fault. He poos outside as we can catch him before he does it but he is such a quick wee-er!
He is calm and playful and beautiful. Sleeps in his crate and he hasn't woken us up either of the 2 nights we have had him! He is the softest little puppy ever. Can't post any pics yet but I will soon. We really need a separate bit in this forum so that all this summer Jukee Doodles have one place to post progress and swap stories!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Gilly, glad it's going well, Buzzbee is adorable  There are other new pup owners (aside from JD pups) too, so we can all swap stories, and benefit from other owners' experiences too


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Gillyflower said:


> Hi,
> We collected our little Buzzbee from Jukee Doodles last Sunday and he is just a perfect little puppy. Not quite grasped the toilet training yet but that is mostly our fault. He poos outside as we can catch him before he does it but he is such a quick wee-er!
> He is calm and playful and beautiful. Sleeps in his crate and he hasn't woken us up either of the 2 nights we have had him! He is the softest little puppy ever. Can't post any pics yet but I will soon. We really need a separate bit in this forum so that all this summer Jukee Doodles have one place to post progress and swap stories!


Think i must of got the top dog out of Lucy's litter because he just hates that door shut on the crate in the day (im still trying though) ,he just wants to sleep by my feet all day ,hence reason im sat on laptop!!

Had two poo accidents today,prob more my fault! toke him outside to watch the cars going up and down the road ,one lady stopped her car she couldnt resist!! She had a cocker in the car,so after a fun morning he's been a sleep under the sofa for an hr and half,I have more friends coming round with kids later to see him.

Have decided I need to know more men!!! ha ha may go and stop some in the street.

In case your wondering i mean for puppy socialization,not my love life!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Using your beautiful cockerpoo to bag a man sounds fine to me Donna why not... just dont loiter in the same spots lol, he'll certainly get you some attention x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Just got up from my night shift and after a play with Milo & Alfie decided to catch up with the ongoings of JD's puppies and some of the posts. I have to agree with Stephen on the chewing issue and we use the subsitution method rather than telling puppy 'NO' all the time' it takes no more time or effort and at this stage they just want to chew everything and this way makes for a lot less stress and much happier puppies Our two boys are so very different and we find doing things like this or causing a distraction is much better simply because if I was to be saying 'No' to Alfie Milo would also feel chastised and vise versa.....so apart from one of my flip flops and one of Jeannette's slippers we have no teeth marks where we dont wont them. Toilet and Crate training going very well Its also nice to read through a thread and find all positive post's  AliSJ take a look at third photo do you think that's Izzy with Milo??


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Gilly & Buzzbee
Great to hear things are going well.. Buzzbee is the brother of our Milo


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone ive MORE questions sorry !!!

Have had lots of small children over today (Buddy is shattered now theve gone and is having a nice well earned snooze)

Anyway what should i be telling them to do when he trys to bite fingers etc or nips at trs??

I tried to get them to carm down but kids being kids were running around screaming ,which made it worse! Buddy was loving it ha ha


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi everyone ive MORE questions sorry !!!
> 
> Have had lots of small children over today (Buddy is shattered now theve gone and is having a nice well earned snooze)
> 
> ...


Hi Donna,
only just read this thread from the start and glad your son is on the mend. 

On the biting the kids thing. I was told by my trainer that the children should make a yelping sound and also that they should lift up their arms above their head and turn their backs. Didn't really help that much if I'm honest..sorry! Best thing I've found is just to separate them when it all get's too silly. My three year old daughter went through a stage of loads of scratches and bite marks on her hands and she just kept going back for more! Puppies and young kids...you don't know which one to tell off first! Have to say that it has got better recently (Obi is 5 months now) and I'm told it will eventually pass in time.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> AliSJ take a look at third photo do you think that's Izzy with Milo??


It certainly is - I love that photo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Your boys are looking wonderful


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi everyone ive MORE questions sorry !!!
> 
> Have had lots of small children over today (Buddy is shattered now theve gone and is having a nice well earned snooze)
> 
> ...


Hi Donna
I would do it little by little Buddy is only responding I'm afraid, he see's it as a great game he nips they react with a squeel, others laugh product Buddy's having fun.....unfortunately if its not curbed now nips will get harder and then you have a problem!! Try to limit the kids and keep the play calm and ecourage more gentle cuddling from the children hope this help's Mick


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys off to the vets tomorrow,im abit worried as i will have to carry him which is fine (but he's heavy)but i know as soon as he sees anyone else or any dogs im sure he's gonna try and get free to go and greet them.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Let us know how much he weighs , he looks a chunky boy, love him


----------

